# Shooting Muay Thai Fights! Questions & my Images



## ChadHillPhoto (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey All,

Traditionally I am a commercial and fashion shooter.
However, I love/train Muay Thai and have been shooting it lately.
Below are my images...its much harder than I thought to capture the "it" moment of impact.
Anyone else shoot fights? What shutter speed/iso do you use?
I shot a Canon 5D 17-40mm lens at 400 ISO with a shutter of 1/250

The rest of my images can be seen here


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking at your shoots you need to use a higher iso to get a faster shutter speed 1/500 and above


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 29, 2011)

Agreed. Bump it up to ISO 800 or so and bump up the shutter speed. The focus is slightly out too on the action shots. I'm not sure what the fps speed is on the 5D, but don't think it's that high. If it's something you're going to be doing regularly i'd look at picking up a body with a higher frame rate.


----------



## ondro (Jan 12, 2012)

cool picturesyou captured the dynamics of the fighters very good!


----------

